# ID old Track Iron



## Jeff N (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi group,

I am starting to research a frame I have. No badge holes, no serial number, no markings ar stamping of any kind. The frame has unique reinforced dropouts, and fluted fork tubes appear to be made using chain stay tubes. 

The fame has a nickel plated BSA headset, and a CCM crank...I have an opinion but would like to know if any of you have seen these details before.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## juvela (Apr 25, 2020)

-----

Thanks very much for posting this interesting find!   

We are certainly in the UK, or UK heritage land here.

Would expect the integral headset to be either Brampton or Thomas D. Cross & Sons Ltd.  Edit - oops, see you write headset BSA.  Note to self -"read post first."  

Dimpled blades are not recessarily repurposed chainstays.

Blades were produced with these dimples.

One manufacturer who continued to use them until surprisingly late (~1970) on road models was Styria (Steyr/Puch) of Graz, Austria.  Do not wish to assert it a connection, mention only as an example.

-----


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 25, 2020)

Since it has a CCM crank, I would think it might be a CCM. It looks like it has badge holes. Can you show them better and measure how far apart they are? Does it have a serial number? 
You can see a list of ccm numbers here http://www.fattiretrading.com/ccmredbird.html
Also, look here https://www.vintageccm.com/forum


----------



## ccmerz (Apr 25, 2020)

The frame is not a CCM


----------



## ccmerz (Apr 25, 2020)

Appelhans is the frame maker


----------



## Jeff N (Apr 26, 2020)

ccmerz said:


> Appelhans is the frame maker



That’s what think too, however there are no head badge holes.


----------



## Jeff N (Apr 26, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> Since it has a CCM crank, I would think it might be a CCM. It looks like it has badge holes. Can you show them better and measure how far apart they are? Does it have a serial number?
> You can see a list of ccm numbers here http://www.fattiretrading.com/ccmredbird.html
> Also, look here https://www.vintageccm.com/forum



I considered CCM, but  am pretty sure it is not. To me it most resembles an Appelhans. the frame does not have badge holes.


----------



## Jeff N (Apr 26, 2020)

Jeff N said:


> That’s what think too, however there are no head badge holes.




I don’t suppose you would have a CCM chainring for my crankset?
Thanks.


----------



## Cbgimse (Apr 26, 2020)

Not sure if this bolt pattern is correct. https://www.hoopriderparts.com/product/ccm cottered right crank 40s flyer


----------



## Jeff N (Apr 27, 2020)

Cbgimse said:


> Not sure if this bolt pattern is correct. https://www.hoopriderparts.com/product/ccm cottered right crank 40s flyer



That’s the one! Thank you for the tip. Is this yours?


----------



## Cbgimse (Apr 27, 2020)

Its not, i have purchased a few ccm parts from that site over the past few years and remembered seeing it there


----------

